# What do u think, 13w 2d scan pic, girl or boy??



## MUMOF5

Just wanted to know what you ladies think, Thank you in advance. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 52


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Girl:)


----------



## Isme

Girl. :D


----------



## malia

:blue:


----------



## myangel167

Skull makes me think boy but from what I think is the nub, maybe a girl lol


----------



## KylasBaby

I too thought boy from skull and girl from nub. I'll go :pink: as nub is more accurate.


----------



## xQuinnx

Girl


----------



## foxiechick1

Girl


----------



## corgankidd

Girl


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## pandabub

Girl. x


----------



## MUMOF5

Looks like overwhelming majority are going with girl &#127872;, I've caved and booked a gender scan for next momday so I'll let u all know. Xx


----------



## kimmy04

I agree looks girly!


----------



## Aelyana

Girl guess!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

girlx


----------



## Mrs.R

:pink:


----------



## WantaBelly

:pink:


----------



## lucy_x

Pink, definitely pink!


----------



## KL15

Girl!! Yay, update us!! Xx


----------



## MUMOF5

You were right, it's a girl &#128513;&#127872;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Isme

Congratulations!!! Girls are awesome. :D


----------

